# Laptop mit einem Fernseher verbinden



## jockijo (19. März 2012)

Hallo,
weis einer, wie ich meinen Laptop mit meinem Fernseher verbinden kann, um Videostreams von meinem Laptop über den Fernseher sehen zu können? Im Internet bin ich leider nicht schlauer geworden, weil ich zwar ein VGA-Kabel am Laptop anbringen kann, aber das andere Ende des Kabels nicht am Fernseher passt. Habe auch Bilder vom Fernseher (Bild 3) und meinem Laptop gemacht (Bild 1 und 2).
Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Grüße
jockijo


----------



## PC Heini (20. März 2012)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board.

Ich würde eher so nen Adapter zulegen; http://www.p-buy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=18064&currency=CHF&language=de

Dann noch den passenden Scartstecker dazu.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## chmee (20. März 2012)

> Ihre VGA-Karte unterstützen muss, TV-Ausgang direkt über VGA-Port-Funktion


Diese Adapter funktionieren nur, wenn s der Rechner kann. Und die Funktion, SVideo/FBAS über den VGA-Anschluß auszuspielen, kenne ich nur noch aus Geräten, die älter ~5 Jahre sind.. Ausprobieren kann man's ja..

Wandlung von Datensignal auf Videosignal ist nicht banal. Die einfachsten Wandler gehen bei ~20Eur los - wobei Qualität und Auflösung kostet, kann also auch gut und gerne 7.000Eur (Barco ImageProHD) kosten 

zB
http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-®-Konve...X5OY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332227255&sr=8-2

mfg chmee


----------



## hela (22. März 2012)

jockijo hat gesagt.:


> ..., weil ich zwar ein VGA-Kabel am Laptop anbringen kann, aber das andere Ende des Kabels nicht am Fernseher passt. ...



Hallo jockijo,

wenn dein Fernsehgerät kein VGA-Anschluss hat, dann kannst du dort auch kein VGA-Kabel anschließen. Das sollte eigentlich klar sein.

Ergänzend zu den oben gegebenen Tipps könntest du dir auch einen Fernseher mit VGA-Anschluss beschaffen. Beispielsweise werden bei Internetauktionen im Augenblick Neugeräte unter 100 EUR angeboten.


----------



## stef03 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn du bereits ein VGA-Kabel hast steckst du es einfach am Laptop an und das andere Ende an den weißen Anschluss im Fernseher.
Danach einfach auf den passenden Ausgang wechseln fertig.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## hela (20. Mai 2012)

stef03 hat gesagt.:


> ... das andere Ende an den weißen Anschluss im Fernseher...


Hallo stef03,

wie man auf den Bildern im ersten Beitrag prima erkennen kann handelt es sich bei dem "weißen Anschluss im Fernseher" um eine 9polige SubD-Buchse und *nicht* um einen VGA-Anschluss.


----------

